
Basic blog app in golang? - supandi
Is there a basic tutorial on building a blog application in golang?
======
shivylp
Take a look at
[https://github.com/spy16/droplets](https://github.com/spy16/droplets)

It's far from complete. But posting here hoping it may work as a starting
point for you. (I intend to work on it in the coming week).

